# Best airlines to London from LAX



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 1, 2012)

I am looking at airfare and it seems relatively similar, more than $800, less than $900. I want to pick an airline that lets you pick your seats when booking and has decent meal service, comfortable seats and if possible, a row where there are no middle seats. Any suggestions? I was looking at Air New Zealand.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 1, 2012)

One big cost factor in an R/T TATL ticket to the UK is the massive APD departure tax from the UK.  That is only applied on the return trip.  So if I were flying TATL to the UK, I would do an open jaw and return from somewhere else, like Ireland, rather than the UK, then book a seperate short haul ticket on a cheap carrier like Aer Lingus or Ryanair, preferrably the former, between the UK and Ireland.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2012)

We just booked IcelandAir for a trip to London in May. We chose IcelandAir because for about 50% extra, you can book Economy Comfort, which means bigger seats, more leg room, free meals, and no middle seat. You don't get free booze like you would in first class, but first class is usually double the price of coach.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2012)

I like British Airways a lot!


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 1, 2012)

artringwald said:


> We just booked IcelandAir for a trip to London in May. We chose IcelandAir because for about 50% extra, you can book Economy Comfort, which means bigger seats, more leg room, free meals, and no middle seat. You don't get free booze like you would in first class, but first class is usually double the price of coach.



American Airlines just resumed offering free wine and beer in coach on TATL flights.  I can use my AA ff elite status to book exits rows which have the extra legroom for the same price as any other coach seat, and I get the free booze and free meals.  Plus I earn ~10K useful ff miles even before the elite bonus.

Icelandair does have some great prices a lot of times, though.  One other nice perk with Icelandair is that they give you a free stopover in Iceland enroute if you want.  The lack of useful ff miles has kept me flying other airlines, however.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 1, 2012)

American

American is billing it as a "Europe" sale, but to be more exact, the destinations are exclusively within the United Kingdom. London and Manchester flights are on sale through February 9, for travel from April 1 through September 26. (Search flights from your home airport here.)

Sample fares, including taxes and fees, from American's sale:
•$680 R/T between New York City and Manchester
•$712 R/T between Boston and London
•$768 R/T between Miami and Manchester
•$796 R/T between Los Angeles and London


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Liz, we flew Virgin Atlantic from SF to London twice and really liked them.  Not sure if they fly out of LAX but it would be worth looking at them.  We used miles and went Premium Economy, which is similar to domestic first class.  Very comfortable, but I am not sure of pricing since we used miles.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, we booked thru Air New Zealand. They had a good price and advertised more comfortable economy seats. However, we had a big problem getting seats, which can't be done until after paying. It only showed 2 totally boxed in and separate seats available. I called to cancel immediately and the rep was very helpful and was able to get us 2 seats together (toward the back of the plane) and 2 across from each other aisle seats coming back.
Liz


----------

